# ceilings



## Woodco

I hope this doesnt qualify as a price related question, but approximately how much extra, percentage-wise, do you guys charge to do a ceiling?


----------



## RH

Just to clarify, are you talking about applying a wall covering or painting?


----------



## chrisn

If it's paper, I charge 20% more for sure.


----------



## Woodco

RH said:


> Just to clarify, are you talking about applying a wall covering or painting?


Since you are a moderator, Im gonna refrain from a very snarky remark....


----------



## Woodco

chrisn said:


> If it's paper, I charge 20% more for sure.


Just 20? I was thinking at least 50% if not double... Is that too much? I guess there is a lot of square footage on the ceiling.... This is for a designer, the same job as that foil backed cork stuff from the other thread. I dont think price is too much of an issue for these people, but I dont want to gouge them too much. This designer is gonna be a very regular client of mine. She just threw another hanging job at me today. My first Phillip Jeffry's. Its a patterned hemp weave. I got a free dishwasher for going to look at it today! Im trying it out as I write!


----------



## RH

Woodco said:


> Since you are a moderator, Im gonna refrain from a very snarky remark....


Probably wise. I was only asking cause I didn’t think people had their ceilings papered much anymore. Last time I saw it around here was in a house which had been remodeled in the 70’s. The bathrooms all had the foil paper thing “happening” on all the walls and ceilings. It was truly horrible.

Just wanted to be sure you hadn’t placed a newbie painting question in the wrong sub-forum. It happens. lain:


:wink:


----------



## Gwarel

I usually just add a surcharge. Hanging a ceiling in most cases is a 2 man job, so I add what it will cost me in labor to pay and extra hand, plus some profit. If I can hang it myself I add a reasonable upcharge.


----------



## Woodco

RH said:


> Probably wise. I was only asking cause I didn’t think people had their ceilings papered much anymore. Last time I saw it around here was in a house which had been remodeled in the 70’s. The bathrooms all had the foil paper thing “happening” on all the walls and ceilings. It was truly horrible.
> 
> Just wanted to be sure you hadn’t placed a newbie painting question in the wrong sub-forum. It happens. lain:
> 
> 
> :wink:


Im a rookie paperhanger, which is why 8 out of the last 10 threads in this section were started by me. I have in fact, painted one or two ceilings in my career. 

A different designer I did a job for a couple months back told me that hanging ceilings (but not walls) is another new yuppy trend.


----------



## chrisn

I have only papered a couple of ceilings in the last 10 years and in your situation I don't think doubling the price is out of the question, especially if it's foil.


----------



## CApainter

I papered a couple of ceilings back in the eighties. It would generally be found in upscale homes. 

If I had a base price for wallcovering installation, ceiling covering would definitely come with a special service premium. It is no where near as easy as hanging walls! What that premium would be is hard to tell. Maybe 50%, or more is not that unreasonable. After all, it is pretty unique.


----------



## Woodco

I dont know what material they want, or even which room the ceiling is going in. I know its not the cork foil room. Some ceilings in this house are 10', and some ceilings are 8'. I would say the difference between that alone is a hefty amount.


----------



## PACman

I would say........tree fiddy.


----------



## Woodco

Maybe I'll do it for free for the valuable experience and portfolio!


----------



## RH

Woodco said:


> Im a rookie paperhanger, which is why 8 out of the last 10 threads in this section were started by me. I have in fact, painted one or two ceilings in my career.
> 
> A different designer I did a job for a couple months back told me that hanging ceilings (but not walls) is another new yuppy trend.


Of course you know I was just kidding with the newbie comment.

So, doing _only_ the ceiling in a room? Sounds like something some designer somewhere decided would be a “unique“ look (unique = stupid). Oh well, anything that results in making money for hangers or painters.


----------



## Woodco

Like I said, some other designer said doing ceilings only is a new trend. I believe there is crown molding though. This designers brother mentioned something about adding a ceiling in another room, yesterday. If its an 8' ceiling, I think I will add 20% this time, just to see how it goes. If its 10' that adds a lot of headache. Im gonna do a liner too.


----------



## Woodco

I found a couple examples that I think look okay. I would go for a subtler design myself, though.


----------



## RH

Thanks. looks better than I thought it would - although the carpet and ceiling in the second pic sort of fight each other IMO. Think a solid carpet would look better with something like that on a ceiling.


----------



## Gwarel

chrisn said:


> I have only papered a couple of ceilings in the last 10 years and in your situation I don't think doubling the price is out of the question, especially if it's foil.


If they will pay double then that is what it is worth. Ceilings are hard and I always say that skill is worth money. If you deliver the results the phone keeps ringing.


----------



## Woodco

RH said:


> Thanks. looks better than I thought it would - although the carpet and ceiling in the second pic sort of fight each other IMO. Think a solid carpet would look better with something like that on a ceiling.


I just noticed how bad the pattern is going off in that second pic. Look at the crown closely.


----------



## chrisn

Just another reason to double the price, they are NRVER square.


----------



## RH

Woodco said:


> I just noticed how bad the pattern is going off in that second pic. Look at the crown closely.


Plus, at least in the pic, the bed is right below that off edge - right where someone will look up and see it, and see it, and see it...


----------



## getrex

Imagine some day when someone has to remove it. What a colorful day that will be.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn

getrex said:


> Imagine some day when someone has to remove it. What a colorful day that will be.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


No problem if it was primed properly


----------



## getrex

And how often does that happen? Around here percentages are maybe 50-50.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tprice2193

Good observation about pattern being off...That could cause nightmares. Both to correct and for anyone having to look at it...


----------



## chrisn

getrex said:


> And how often does that happen? Around here percentages are maybe 50-50.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Yea, it's probably less around here:vs_mad:


----------



## Woodco

Well, it turns out that this particular ceiling isnt even really a ceiling. Its an alcove over a window bay thats shaped like a crescent. About 6' long and 4' wide in the middle. Its surrounded by soffit that drops down several inches. So, it will be relatively easy. I doubt it will have a pattern either, nothing else in this house does. The paint job in this house is terrible, and its going to be very hard to keep my mouth shut about it. This designer's brother is actually the GC for these jobs, so maybe he'll notice how crappy it is, and hire me to do future painting... He seems really laid back. Might be good to work for.


----------



## PPD

RH said:


> Last time I saw it around here was in a house which had been remodeled in the 70’s. The bathrooms all had the foil paper thing “happening” on all the walls and ceilings. It was truly horrible.



Omg wallpaper on a bathroom ceiling...I forgot that used to be a thing!!!!


----------

